# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Питер. НО.

## Берн

Рождены 19.03.2009. Выращиваются загородом. Прививки - по возрасту.
мать: IRI z Polytanu (р.19.03.2005)
отец: ELCH Amarcord (р.22.01.2005)
Цена - 20 тыс. руб.
Тел. +7-911-928-80-10 Наталья


Щенков осталось 5: 4 кобеля и 1 сука.
 Родословные родителей: 
 ИРИ:
Мать: Askia Garius   http://www.dogcompet.ru/dog.php?id=1655
Отец: Dunco Va-Pe    http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...66/Dunco-Va-Pe

 Родословную отца вывешу чуть позже...

----------


## Берн

Родители отца:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/113783.html

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...171/Duna-Va-Pe

----------

